# creeping jenny?



## DishyFishy

I see this plant for sale on riparium sites sometimes so I'm thinking it would do best emersed. But I'm not sure how it would do submerged.


----------



## HolyAngel

It grows under water just fine, I have it and have grown it for over a yr now in my tanks.. But due to a big rescape some months back, I still don't have enough to sell just yet.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

HolyAngel, do you happen to have any pics of it in your tank?
(I guess I could check your links - lol)


----------



## HolyAngel

They'd be in my 29gal journal. I originally thought it was bacopa for the longest time but nope, it's creeping Jenny  otherwise I can try and mull through my photobucket and find you a couple pics if you need

Yep, first page 12th post center plant in the back is the creeping Jenny before it got tall ^^


----------



## dewalltheway

Here it is in my tank several years back. I wish I would not have gotten rid of it. Great aquarium plant!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I just looked through your 29g journal - I saw the creeping jenny right away! It looks good, I think it's a plant I'll have to consider when I set up my 55s...
(got a big kick out of the pic of the shrimp coming out of the castle)


----------



## driftwoodhunter

dewalltheway, that is nice! I guess it's on my wishlist!


----------



## Rainer

This is one of my favorite plants and it looks fantastic surrounded by a sea of green in my 10g. I bought mine from asukawashere on this forum.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Thanks for the heads up on a seller!


----------



## HolyAngel

driftwoodhunter said:


> I just looked through your 29g journal - I saw the creeping jenny right away! It looks good, I think it's a plant I'll have to consider when I set up my 55s...
> (got a big kick out of the pic of the shrimp coming out of the castle)


Lol glad to be of service and that you liked the pic


----------



## Rainer

driftwoodhunter said:


> Thanks for the heads up on a seller!


Glad to help - great seller, btw.


----------



## CKJ

Figures, that's probably the one weed not growing in my yard! Got tons of creeping charlie! Creeping jenny looks good in an aquarium!


----------



## blacksheep998

I work at a garden center and we carry creeping jenny in 1 gallon pots sometimes. I used to have some in one of my tanks that started off as some broken pieces off one of those plants, but don't have it anymore.


----------



## Rainer

Tropica lists their version as lysimachia nummularia "aurea" which is aka Golden Creeping Jenny. Not sure if regular CJ has the same golden tones.

There's also something called Creeping Charlie.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I've seen Creeping Charlie offered on the auction sites, too...


----------



## CKJ

I might have to dig up some creeping charlie and try that!


----------



## Ashley McSorley

So the same creeping jenny that grows in soil outside will work in an aquarium? Any special nutrient requirements? Root tabs?


----------



## Tinanti

It's introduced in this country and commonly encountered in wet places and even in damp areas of lawns. The 'aurea' can be easily found in the pond section.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Ashley McSorley said:


> So the same creeping jenny that grows in soil outside will work in an aquarium? Any special nutrient requirements? Root tabs?


I know this is a bit of an old thread but I'm going to try and see if I can grow the Creeping Jenny that I have in my garden in my aquarium. Now that it's December I'm not sure if it's a good idea to cut a few sprigs of this ground cover to place in a warm aquarium with water at 80 degrees. But maybe if I try and acclimate it to the house first which we keep around 60 I might make this work. It's now in the 30's in the Pacific Northwest. 

I used to grow Creeping Jenny in aquariums a long time ago and they flourished. I used liquid fertilizers at the time but that was years ago and I don't remember the brands I used. But I was introduced to this plant at first as an aquarium plant and didn't know it was sold as an outdoor garden plant. 

Once when I was at Home Depot in the garden center and I spotted the Creeping Jenny for the first time and told the Home Depot associate my experience with the plant for aquarium use. He never heard that before but was fascinated to know that it could grow underwater. 

I'm going to clip some later today and try it out. I'll try to post back here with some photos in time and will let you know of my success or lack thereof.


----------

